# A Few Mods Before The Trip



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

I was inspired by a recent post here for a brace for the rear slide. I like overkill. Out with the old, in with the new










And I wanted a rear view.










May have to rethink the transmitter. I'll have to see how it works on the trip.










I got the direct TV working using a recent posters instructions on how to bypass the antenna booster. I still may have a trick or two to try to get the signal back to the TV. For now tho, it'll work for this trip. Sorry no pic here, basically two RG type connectors mounted in the faceplate of the booster and a loop to keep everything "normal" for now.

This weekend this will be passing through Southern Colorado, NE N Mexico, overnite in Amarillo, then to Sea World in San Antonio, next to Paul B Johnson State Park in Southern Mississippi.










JR


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice work. I like the double bed support as mine is only a single.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Would you happen to have a parts list for that slide support? Its high on my list of mods.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

A list, sorry no. But here is a try.

But the biggest thing is get the 5 or 6 foot section of 1 1/2 schedule 40 PVC. Or at least two of the two footers. The main uprights were 17 1/2 cut length, then cut in the middle for the "T" to go in. Four slip on threaded fittings and four threaded flanges and you have it. I had just over a foot left over of the 5 foot section originally purchased.

And get a shopping cart to start with. Better than dropping half the pieces a few times.

JR


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Are those flanges on the ends or threaded caps?


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice Mods. I like the idea of the double bed brace. Thanks for posting. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

Well it looks like we will be neighbors . We live about 3 miles from the back entrance of Paul B Johnson State Park. I hope you are prepared for the heat. The high is supposed to be around 99 this weekend with a heat index above 110. If you need anything while you are passing through let me know.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

jasonrebecca said:


> Are those flanges on the ends or threaded caps?


I'm pretty sure I picked up two different types. One is threaded end to 1 1/2 adapter (for the top), the other a threaded end to 2" adapter. I looked at the caps, but went with the others instead. Four of the same type would probably work out better, but I was digging through all the bins, trying to visualize what the end product would look like.

JR


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

mx33suprdav said:


> Well it looks like we will be neighbors . We live about 3 miles from the back entrance of Paul B Johnson State Park. I hope you are prepared for the heat. The high is supposed to be around 99 this weekend with a heat index above 110. If you need anything while you are passing through let me know.


Yep, for a few days anyway. We spent a week last summer down there. Paw-in-Law is just down the road also on Calvin Headley drive. They named the road after him. Found the wife down there 20 something years ago in McLaurin. My son is a Junior this year at USM, hence the trip back in the summer every year to get him back to school.

I see the bike in the pic. I've got an old 89 CR500R for the dirt, and a 2000 KLR650 with D606s for light trails. I'm gonna load up the KLR if I have room this trip. Army green, with rack mounts and radiator guards.









JR


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

muttbike said:


> I see the bike in the pic. I've got an old 89 CR500R for the dirt, and a 2000 KLR650 with D606s for light trails. I'm gonna load up the KLR if I have room this trip. Army green, with rack mounts and radiator guards.
> 
> JR


Load up that beast of a bike "cr500" and let's hit the track. That 500 definitely brings back memories. That thing will jerk your arms off, but what a blast to ride. The 650 also looks sweet. Back in the day, about 15 years ago, we had all the trail riding areas you could ever dream of, but we have lost the majority of it to land closures. Most of our riding now is on MX tracks around the area.

My mother grew up in McLaurin wouldn't be surprised if we know your in-laws. I guess it's a small world after all! Have a safe trip


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

muttbike said:


> I've got an old 89 CR500R for the dirt,


What a classic dirt bike man!


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

BoaterDan said:


> I've got an old 89 CR500R for the dirt,


What a classic dirt bike man!
[/quote]

Yeah, it's a real beast. I keep thinking I need to get something more modern, then I ride it again, and oh, what power! No hill is safe, if I can keep the front end planted. My bud compared it to trying to ride an big old 2 stroke chain saw, most of the time it's okay, but when it goes bad, it goes bad real quick.

Can't take it back Mississippi with me this trip, maybe next year.

JR


----------



## ED LUIS (Aug 2, 2010)

on a 28.5 ft.outback after using two sway bars still was getting a little sway when large truck was passing,I added a plate at chain mouts and put a strap around it so chain would only go back forth,no more sways,
ED luis


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I did the PVC pipe slide support, each section of sch. 40 pipe is 8 inches.


----------

